# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  The spread of steppe and Iranian-related ancestry in the W. Med (Dodecad K7b)

## Jovialis

```
Sicily_EBA:I3122_Buffa_Cave_II,0,2.69,0,0.69,46.41,49.98,0.22
Sicily_EBA:I3123_Buffa_Cave_II,0,9.44,0,0.56,41.5,48.46,0.04
Sicily_EBA:I3124_Buffa_Cave_II,0,6.35,0.1,0.64,38.15,53.83,0.93
Sicily_MBA:I3125_Buffa_Cave_II,0,13.33,0,0.49,45.26,40.92,0
Menorca_LBA:I3315_Naveta_des_Tudons_Menorca_Spain,0,2.41,0,1.06,26.91,69.32,0.3
Sardinia_BA:I3642_Alghero,0,0,0,0,47.15,52.85,0
Sardinia_BA:I3741_Perdasdefogu,0,0,0.09,0.42,43.8,55.69,0
Sardinia_BA:I3743_Seulo,0,0,0,0.57,44.94,54.5,0
Sicily_LBA:I3876_Marcita,0,14.7,0.07,0.89,40.97,42.93,0.45
Sicily_LBA:I3878_Marcita,0,10.42,0,1.05,44.89,43.04,0.6
Sicily_MN:I4062_Stretto_Partanna,0,5.41,0,0.54,49.85,44.04,0.16
Sicily_MN:I4063_Stretto_Partanna,0,1.62,0,0.76,48.85,48.66,0.1
Sicily_MN:I4064_Stretto_Partanna,0,2.87,0,0.84,51.07,45.22,0
Sicily_MN:I4065_Stretto_Partanna,0,3.07,0,1.05,45.18,50.7,0
Sicily_MBA:I4109_Buffa_Cave_II,0,11.92,0,0.36,46.47,41.03,0.22
Mallorca_EBA:I4329_Cova_des_Moro_Mallorca_Spain,1.82,7.99,0,1.28,23.44,65.22,0.24
Sicily_EBA:I4383_lowcov_Vallone_Inferno,0,15.19,0,3.22,54.66,26.94,0
Formentera_MBA:I4420_all_Formentera_Spain,0.81,2.39,0,2.07,28.76,65.01,0.95
Sicily_Beaker:I4936,0,15.65,0,1.55,35.38,47.12,0.3
Sicily_EBA:I7774_d_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,0,8.19,0,0.13,47.49,44.19,0
Sicily_EBA:I7796_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,0,21.61,0.47,0,43.57,34.35,0
Sicily_EBA:I7800_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,0,10.16,0,2.36,38.88,47.61,0.98
Sicily_EBA:I7805_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,0,2,0.81,0,48.43,47.83,0.92
Sicily_EBA:I7807_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana,0,6.93,0,0.37,46.02,46.68,0
Sicily_EBA:I8561_Isnello,0,5.74,0.84,0.53,32.7,60.19,0
Sardinia_BA:I10364_Alghero,0,0,0,0.77,43.87,55.36,0
Sardinia_BA:I10365_Seulo,0,2.08,0,1.33,44.34,51.58,0.68
Sardinia_IA:I10366_Usellus,0,15.89,0,2.13,43.79,37.05,1.14
Sicily_LBA:I10371_Marcita,0,9.83,0,0.26,61.05,26.42,2.44
Sicily_LBA:I10372_Marcita,0,10.12,0,0.55,44.1,45.2,0.03
Sicily_LBA:I10373_Marcita,0,10.68,0,0.89,45.4,42.79,0.23
Sardinia_BA:I10502_Anul_Seui,0,2.61,0,0,39.61,57.3,0.48
Sardinia_BA:I10552_Perdasdefogu,0,0,0,0.28,44.25,55.39,0.08
Sardinia_BA:I10553_Perdasdefogu,0,0,0,0.21,43.79,55.76,0.23
Sardinia_BA:I10554_Perdasdefogu,0,0,0,0.43,44.43,54.72,0.42
Sicily_EBA:I11442_Buffa_Cave_II,0,7.47,0.05,0.41,43.98,47.9,0.19
Sicily_EBA:I11443_Buffa_Cave_II,1.51,12.48,1.1,0.59,21.77,62.49,0.06
Sardinia_LA:I12220_Grotta_Colombi,0,23.38,0,2.65,42.23,31.75,0
Sardinia_EMA:I12221_Grotta_Colombi,0,18.26,0.37,1.58,29.04,50.73,0.01
Sardinia_LA:I12223_Grotta_Colombi,0.19,36.63,0.9,0,44.17,16.66,1.44
Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I14675_Serra_Crabiles,0,0,0.11,0.7,44.95,54.24,0
Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I14676_Serra_Crabiles,0,0,0,0.49,42.66,56.55,0.3
Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I14677_Serra_Crabiles,0,0,0,0.61,49.13,50.15,0.11
Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I14678_Serra_Crabiles,0,0,0.11,0.32,48.16,51.41,0
Sardinia_BA:I15939_contam_Anghelu_Ruju,0,8.38,1.05,0.4,40.97,49.2,0
Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I15940_Anghelu_Ruju,0.73,0,0,23.69,58.23,16.39,0.95
Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I15941_Anghelu_Ruju,0,0,0,0.43,44.98,54.55,0.04
Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I15942_Anghelu_Ruju,0,0,0,0.55,45.33,54.12,0
Sardinia_Neolithic:I15943_Anghelu_Ruju,0,0,0,0,48.37,50.65,0.98
Sardinia_Neolithic:I15944_contam_Anghelu_Ruju,0,0,0,0.25,41.63,57.58,0.53
Sardinia_Neolithic:I15945_Anghelu_Ruju,0,0,0,0.86,44.92,54.22,0
Sardinia_Neolithic:I15946_Anghelu_Ruju,0,0,0,0.87,45.83,53.06,0.25
Sardinia_Neolithic:I15947_contam_Anghelu_Ruju,0,6.29,0,1.26,44.42,47.52,0.51
Sardinia_BA:I16161_Anghelu_Ruju,0,0,0,0.7,44.4,54.84,0.07
Sardinia_IA:I16163_Anghelu_Ruju,0,7.53,0,0.31,37.07,54.1,0.99
Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I16164_Sa_Ucca_de_su_Tintirriolu,0,0,0,0.69,43.21,56.11,0
Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I16165_Sa_Ucca_de_su_Tintirriolu,0,0,0,0.7,45.96,52.8,0.55
Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I16166_Sa_Ucca_de_su_Tintirriolu,0,0,0,0.43,42.18,57.39,0
Sardinia_BA:I16168_Anghelu_Ruju,0,0,0,0.79,47.32,51.66,0.23
Sardinia_BA:I16169_Anghelu_Ruju,0,0,0,0,46.57,53.43,0
Sardinia_BA:I16170_Anghelu_Ruju,0,0,0,0.55,45.05,54.13,0.27
Sardinia_BA:I16183_Anghelu_Ruju,0,0,0,0.63,44.69,54.68,0
```

----------


## Duarte

*#1: Thx Jovialis

**Distance to:*
*Duarte*

*10.17795657*
*Sicily_EBA:I8561_Isnello*

*10.78466504*
*Sicily_EBA:I11443_Buffa_Cave_II*

*11.13150933*
*Mallorca_EBA:I4329_Cova_des_Moro_Mallorca_Spain*

*12.06006219*
*Formentera_MBA:I4420_all_Formentera_Spain*

*12.35784366*
*Sardinia_EMA:I12221_Grotta_Colombi*

*12.58326667*
*Sardinia_IA:I16163_Anghelu_Ruju*

*13.56951731*
*Sicily_EBA:I3124_Buffa_Cave_II*

*15.33947196*
*Sicily_Beaker:I4936*

*15.64060741*
*Menorca_LBA:I3315_Naveta_des_Tudons_Menorca_Spain*

*15.75314254*
*Sicily_EBA:I7800_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana*

*16.02876789*
*Sardinia_BA:I10502_Anul_Seui*

*17.36115204*
*Sardinia_BA:I15939_contam_Anghelu_Ruju*

*18.72906565*
*Sardinia_Neolithic:I15944_contam_Anghelu_Ruju*

*19.13418930*
*Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I16166_Sa_Ucca_de_su_Tintirr iolu*

*19.46170599*
*Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I14676_Serra_Crabiles*

*19.87614902*
*Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I16164_Sa_Ucca_de_su_Tintirr iolu*

*20.36804114*
*Sardinia_BA:I10365_Seulo*

*20.43031082*
*Sardinia_BA:I10364_Alghero*

*20.43259651*
*Sicily_EBA:I11442_Buffa_Cave_II*

*20.46312782*
*Sardinia_BA:I3741_Perdasdefogu*

*20.50354847*
*Sardinia_BA:I10553_Perdasdefogu*

*20.82679044*
*Sardinia_Neolithic:I15947_contam_Anghelu_Ruju*

*20.89201761*
*Sardinia_BA:I10552_Perdasdefogu*

*20.92703754*
*Sardinia_BA:I16161_Anghelu_Ruju*

*21.02126542*
*Sardinia_BA:I10554_Perdasdefogu*


*



**Target: Duarte
Distance: 3.4327% / 3.43274379 | ADC: 0.25x
*

*52.2*
*Sicily_EBA:I11443_Buffa_Cave_II*



*33.4*
*Mallorca_EBA:I4329_Cova_des_Moro_Mallorca_Spain*



*14.4*
*Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I15940_Anghelu_Ruju*




*Target: Duarte
Distance: 3.3494% / 3.34944818
*

*50.2*
*Sicily_EBA:I11443_Buffa_Cave_II*



*34.2*
*Mallorca_EBA:I4329_Cova_des_Moro_Mallorca_Spain*



*15.6*
*Sardinia_Chalcolithic:I15940_Anghelu_Ruju*

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Jovialis: Thanks for the data. My results. I get relatively close to Sicily EBA I7796 which shows up in the admixture model but that is dominated by the Sardinians. Interestingly, NAT GENO gives me 14% West Med which they point to being from Sardinia, Corsica and found in parts of Mainland Italy as well. Hmmm

Distance to:
PalermoTrapani

8.07206913
Sicily_EBA:I7796_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana

8.13194934
Sardinia_LA:I12220_Grotta_Colombi

11.29351584
Sardinia_IA:I10366_Usellus

12.12082505
Sicily_LBA:I3876_Marcita

13.35117598
Sicily_Beaker:I4936

14.56584704
Sicily_MBA:I3125_Buffa_Cave_II

16.39246473
Sicily_MBA:I4109_Buffa_Cave_II

16.73772983
Sardinia_EMA:I12221_Grotta_Colombi

17.26214355
Sicily_LBA:I10373_Marcita

17.30889078
Sicily_LBA:I3878_Marcita

17.92225990
Sicily_EBA:I7800_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana

18.03820113
Sicily_LBA:I10372_Marcita

19.39171215
Sicily_EBA:I3123_Buffa_Cave_II

20.56333874
Sardinia_BA:I15939_contam_Anghelu_Ruju

20.77826509
Sicily_EBA:I7774_d_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana

21.38068521
Sicily_EBA:I11442_Buffa_Cave_II

22.03112117
Sicily_EBA:I7807_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana

22.30769150
Sardinia_Neolithic:I15947_contam_Anghelu_Ruju

22.86426469
Sicily_EBA:I4383_lowcov_Vallone_Inferno

23.93656408
Sardinia_IA:I16163_Anghelu_Ruju

24.17345859
Sicily_MN:I4062_Stretto_Partanna

24.64154825
Sicily_EBA:I3124_Buffa_Cave_II

25.09488793
Sardinia_LA:I12223_Grotta_Colombi

26.70167598
Sicily_MN:I4065_Stretto_Partanna

27.07010528
icily_EBA:I3122_Buffa_Cave_II

27.18340119
Sicily_MN:I4064_Stretto_Partanna

27.53821708
Sicily_EBA:I7805_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana

27.70541824
Sardinia_BA:I10365_Seulo

28.32383449
Sicily_MN:I4063_Stretto_Partanna



arget: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 1.8227% / 1.82272790 | ADC: 0.25x

43.4
Sardinia_LA:I12220_Grotta_Colombi



39.2
Sardinia_EMA:I12221_Grotta_Colombi



14.6
Sardinia_LA:I12223_Grotta_Colombi



2.8
Sicily_EBA:I7796_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana

----------


## bigsnake49

Mine:

Distance to:
Bigsnake49

8.13468500
Sardinia_EMA:I12221_Grotta_Colombi

13.65576801
Sicily_Beaker:I4936

19.23826136
Sicily_LBA:I3876_Marcita

19.52278156
Sicily_EBA:I11443_Buffa_Cave_II

20.06668134
Sicily_EBA:I7800_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana

21.78796916
Sardinia_IA:I16163_Anghelu_Ruju

22.26909518
Sicily_EBA:I3123_Buffa_Cave_II

22.65806258
Sardinia_BA:I15939_contam_Anghelu_Ruju

22.87581693
Sicily_EBA:I7796_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana

23.23486604
Sicily_EBA:I3124_Buffa_Cave_II

23.25867150
Sardinia_IA:I10366_Usellus

23.50111699
Sardinia_LA:I12220_Grotta_Colombi

23.82662796
Sicily_EBA:I8561_Isnello

23.93349118
Sicily_LBA:I10372_Marcita

23.97632999
Sicily_MBA:I3125_Buffa_Cave_II

24.34703883
Mallorca_EBA:I4329_Cova_des_Moro_Mallorca_Spain

24.73376235
Sicily_LBA:I3878_Marcita

25.02526523
Sicily_LBA:I10373_Marcita

25.41348854
Sicily_EBA:I11442_Buffa_Cave_II

25.63652082
Sicily_MBA:I4109_Buffa_Cave_II

26.57842734
Sardinia_Neolithic:I15947_contam_Anghelu_Ruju

27.31672748
Sicily_EBA:I7807_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana

27.88702566
Sicily_EBA:I7774_d_Contrada_Paolina_Castellucciana

27.99258116
Sardinia_BA:I10502_Anul_Seui

28.51356344
Formentera_MBA:I4420_all_Formentera_Spain

----------

